# cheap canister filter!



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone used the CFS 500 odessea canister filter? I saw it on ebay 60 bucks free shipping. it looks like the FX5 and filters 500 GPH. Any good or bad reviews on it? Thanks


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

No, but I have a SunSun canister from ebay, it's modeled after the Marineland canisters. I'd give it a try. I considered that one, but opted for the SunSun because the disconnect works like the Renas I have. I've had it running for 6 months and I'm happy with it. So are the fish.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Are the sun sun canisters around the same $?


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Just bought an Odyssea product yesterday. Sent a PM to you on where to find them cheaper without dealing with eBay.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

roke28 said:


> Are the sun sun canisters around the same $?


Yes, I think mine was $35+$20~ ship


----------



## RandyK (Jun 24, 2011)

40 years in the Hobby, and I have become partial to Rena canisters in recent years. Sort of the Chevy of filters. Good price point, work horse of a filter, easy to clean. The quick disconnect lever could be a little sturdier, but I like them better than Marineland, Fluval, and even Eheim, which I grew up with.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

RandyK said:


> 40 years in the Hobby, and I have become partial to Rena canisters in recent years. Sort of the Chevy of filters. Good price point, work horse of a filter, easy to clean. The quick disconnect lever could be a little sturdier, but I like them better than Marineland, Fluval, and even Eheim, which I grew up with.


+1 on this. I have 6 Rena's and really like them.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Has anyone used the CFS 500 odessea canister filter? I saw it on ebay 60 bucks free shipping. it looks like the FX5 and filters 500 GPH. Any good or bad reviews on it? Thanks


Let's stay on topic please. He's asking about the CFS 500 odessa. We have a reviews section where you can post feedback on other types of filters.

Thanks.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and order this filter. I guess I'll be the first one to review it for cichlid-forum :thumb:


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

opcorn: I'll be sure to review my Odyssea product as well once it arrives.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If anyone has a response to the OP, feel free to post it. Others need to start new threads.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Lodingi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing the op's comments regarding this filter.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Lodingi said:


> I'd be interested in hearing the op's comments regarding this filter.


Me too. I want to know how that filter worked out in the short term.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Got the filter and its running quiet. It has the same look as the FX5 just on a smaller scale. So far it's running strong and worth the $. If you have any questions I'll try to answer them. Thanks


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

How do the disconnects work? I have never had the pleasure of being able to own an FX5, so I am not sure how those work either.


----------



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

Curious about your overall experience with this canister as well op as I'm in the market for a cheap one as well. On a side note how often is the reviews section updated? I submitted a detailed review of the fluval C series filters months ago complete with links and pics, never showed up and didn't receive any messages why not.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I own several Eheims some over 15 years running with no problems.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for bumping old thread but was curious if this filter is still going strong 5 months later?


----------

